# Elton John



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Varick said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to think of a great artist or band that came out with a worse album than this one. Off the top of my head, I can not. Even Springsteen's "Ghost of Tom Joad" isn't this bad.
> ...


Yes, musicians like to mix it all up, use different styles in the same familiar songs to see what they can express. It's quite personal. The problem is, fans hate all that. ...they don't even want to hear the live performance deviate from the record.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

this is a mistake

can it be deleted?


----------

